# PSP2PSX



## AkiraSM (Sep 7, 2008)

Do anybody know how to convert *PSP games to PSX*? I found a program that can convert PSX to PSP and even can extract to ISO but only alredy converted games. I realy nead a help about this so if anybody help me ill realy apriciate.  Sry about spelling mistakes.


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 7, 2008)

psp2psx convets PS1 games images(bin/cue, img/sub/ccd) to eboots to run on the psp's ps1 emulator
that run on a  PSP with CFW (ie: 4.01 m33-2)

PSP GAMES will ONLY run on the PSP


what are you trying to do
play a REAL  PSP game a a PS1


----------



## hankchill (Sep 7, 2008)

AkiraSM said:
			
		

> Do anybody know how to convert *PSP games to PSX*? I found a program that can convert PSX to PSP and even can extract to ISO but only alredy converted games. I realy nead a help about this so if anybody help me ill realy apriciate.  Sry about spelling mistakes.



Yes, do a barrel roll (Alt+F4).

Please tell me your joking. Is he joking? You do know the PSP is 10x more powerful than a PSX right?


----------



## mad567 (Sep 7, 2008)

You can't do this first of all ps1 games can only be up to 700mb because it reads cds psp game are biger than 700mb...well the most of them...........

Not to mention the Hardware and the software changes


----------



## alex (Sep 7, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> AkiraSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Ctrl+W!


----------



## mad567 (Sep 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(hankchill @ Sep 7 2008, 09:02 AM) *
> QUOTE(AkiraSM @ Sep 7 2008, 07:48 AM) *
> Do anybody know how to convert PSP games to PSX? I found a program that can convert PSX to PSP and even can extract to ISO but only alredy converted games. I realy nead a help about this so if anybody help me ill realy apriciate. Sry about spelling mistakes.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## AkiraSM (Sep 8, 2008)

Sry Guys But my friends told me that.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2008)

If they told you that, they are not your friends.


----------



## bumpfi (Sep 12, 2019)

Is there any chance to update the databank of PSX2PSP 1.4.2.


----------

